# harness



## fiona long (Feb 15, 2010)

hi guys

new to the forum have a 7 month old cheeky vizsla called bailey! she is a great dog we have managed to train her well, still have a few jumping up and biting issues but after looking at the forum i see this is fairly normal and have some new tips for training!!
she is very bad for pulling on her lead - took her to puppy training classes and used all there tips but nothing seemed to work and our trainer suggested a no pull harness which we put on bailey and it worked a treat! still pulled slightly but 90% better than before!! however when we went to our vet for routine check we got a big lecture about the harness he told us it was giving her too much free reign and not teaching her anything and he really didnt recommend it!! at a bit of a loss now........ not sure if harness is right or not???


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Dragon

That is a very broad brush you're painting with in that statement. There are excellent training programs available to people with their dogs. They are not all bad.

Fiona

Everyone, including your vet, is entitiled to their opinion. If that no pull harness is not inflicting pain on your dog, and it is working for you, stick with it and use it as a bridge to a more traditional leash/lead.
I would be happy to detail my method for dealing with pulling dogs if you would like


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

We had the same frustrations as most with the puppy pulling on the leash. We tried several different tools (flat buckle, harness, choke collar) and different training methods. There is no instant solution, it all takes lots and lots of practice. We ended up liking the harness best (one with a front clip, not on the top/back) but it took many months of work, she was probably over a year before I would say she was a good walker. Now at almost 2 she is great walker. We practice heeling, which admittedly is difficult with the harness as it doesn't give you the best angle as other tools, but we mostly used positive training methods and tried to do as much off leash as possible (at least in the house) to reinforce. Now I believe the harness is effective as a routine more than a tool. She pulls like the dickens with a flat collar and leash but the second she has the harness on, she knows from all of the practice that it means good walking. I'm sure the same result can be had with any tool and lots of practice. Hang in there!


----------



## bounce (Dec 4, 2009)

I am interested to hear about other people's experiences with what has worked for them. She is great off lead, in terms of staying close, but as soon as she is put on Bounce has started pulling when she "knows" where we are going. Like our way back from walks, when we deviate from a typical route, and especially after she has had free run time in the fields. We are utilizing the stopping when pulling method. She just continues to charge forward, almost more enthusiastically each time... she does not appear to be learning, so I will keep hoping with time it will dawn on her...

T


----------



## fiona long (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks for advice will stick in there. just didnt want to be putting a harness on if it was gonna come back to haunt us when we try to go back to collar and lead!!
bounce- we got lots of tips from people most said the dog would pull if she knew where she was going ie pulling to get there faster, and to turn around the other direction every time she pulled so it would confuse her..... worked well however only if u have all day to do it, not ideal when you are in a rush to get to work!!!


----------

